# Testautomatisierung mit Java



## keo (6. Jul 2006)

hat jmd erfahrungen über Testautomatisierung im Bereich Funktionstests und Oberflächentests gemacht? Der Testautomat sollte hier alle z.B. Swing-Objekte auf der Gui erkennen und diese auch steuern können. Gibst dafür sogar eine eigene API?


----------



## kama (6. Jul 2006)

Hi,

schau Dir das mal an:

http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-11-2004/jw-1115-swing.html

MfG
karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## keo (6. Jul 2006)

danke für die info, kama. Dieses Beispiel verlangt jedoch, dass man zusätzlichen Code in die Applikation schreiben muss, um Informationen zu den Swing-Objekten für den Automaten zu erhalten. Meine Gedanken gehen jedoch dort hin, dass der Automat ganz unabhängig von der Applikation implementiert werden soll, ohne den Code der Applikation zu kennen.


----------



## Gast (7. Jul 2006)

schau dir mal jemmy an, damit kannst du guis testen ohne extracode in die klassen reinzutun


http://jemmy.netbeans.org/


----------

